# Urdu: <pāsh pāsh>



## panjabigator

What are some usages of the phrase <pāsh pāsh>?  Can it be used to describe one's <Hāl e dil>?   

My attempt at a sentence: <usne mere dil ko ṭukṛā kar pāsh pāsh kar dīyā>

and: <shīshā farsh par girā aur pāsh pāsh ho gayā>.

Would this phrase be known to a Hindi speaker?

<āp logo.n kī ra'ī o javābāt kā mu.ntazir hū.n>.


----------



## Faylasoof

PG,

Yes, < pāsh pāsh > is used in the way you used in the two sentences. Just a small correction:

<usne mere dil ko ṭukṛ*e* kar *ke* pāsh pāsh kar dīyā>  - <<ṭukṛ*e*>> would be used.


  However, because: < pāsh pāsh honaa / karnaa> = < ṭukṛ*e *ṭukṛ*e* honaa / karnaa> -- well almost -- you can just say:

  <usne mere dil ko pāsh pāsh kar dīyā> 

  Yet another way to express this would be: 

  <usne mere dil k*e* ṭukṛ*e* kar *ke* use pāsh pāsh kar dīyā> 


  We use < pāsh pāsh > to give a more emphatic meaning to the use of <ṭukṛ*e *ṭukṛ*e> *


Your second sentence is just fine. 


 Is it used in everyday Hindi?  I’m not sure. If not, then the more well read people would understand, esp. those who read Urdu poetry.


----------



## panjabigator

Ah, thanks for catching my mistake.  I was think of <ṭukṛānā> but your sentence does look better.  Thank you.


----------



## Illuminatus

Hmm, never heard of this in Hindi.


----------



## panjabigator

Is <pāsh pāsh> also used in Persian?  It certainly has that Persian _feel_, if you know what I mean...


----------



## BP.

_paash paash karna_ is an idiom for _to fragment/splinter_. I wonder if it has any relation to _paashi karna _- sprinkle (_nichhaawar karna_) e.g. _gul paashi_, _aab paashi_ and now _paaposh paashi_, but its unlikely.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Is <pāsh pāsh> also used in Persian? It certainly has that Persian _feel_, if you know what I mean...


 
  Yes, it is from Farsi:  <paashiidan پاشیدن > = to sprinkle, scatter, strew, disperse etc.
 



BelligerentPacifist said:


> _paash paash karna_ is an idiom for _to fragment/splinter_. I wonder if it has any relation to _paashi karna _- sprinkle (_nichhaawar karna_) e.g. _gul paashi_, _aab paashi_ and now _paaposh paashi_, but its unlikely.


 
It is derived from the verb above and so we do use _gul paashi_, _aab paashi _گل / آب پاشیetc.in the same sense.


----------



## panjabigator

I tried to use پاش پاش in Persian class to describe glass fragments but the teacher looked at me like I was speaking a foreign language!  Guessing that particular phrase is not Iranian Persian, or perhaps my example was way off.


----------



## LordAeneas

> My attempt at a sentence: <usne mere dil ko ṭukṛā kar pāsh pāsh kar dīyā>



panjabigator, did you mean to say thukraanaa (ٹھکرانا) - Reject, like in the following?

اس نے میرے دل کو ٹھکرا کر پاش پاش کر دیا

(us nay mayray dil ko thukraa kar paash passh kar diya)

(S/he broke my heart by refusing to accept it).

If so, then your sentence convey this meaning, correctly.


----------



## searcher123

panjabigator said:


> I tried to use پاش پاش in Persian class to describe glass fragments but the teacher looked at me like I was speaking a foreign language!  Guessing that particular phrase is not Iranian Persian, or perhaps my example was way off.



The right was with your teacher  May be the root of پاش پاش is an Persian word, but Iranians don't use it at the present at all. I was not understood the meaning of *pāsh pāsh* before I read *Faylasoof* description!  We use پاشيدن instead of that.


----------



## panjabigator

LordAeneas said:


> panjabigator, did you mean to say thukraanaa (ٹھکرانا) - Reject, like in the following?
> 
> اس نے میرے دل کو ٹھکرا کر پاش پاش کر دیا
> 
> (us nay mayray dil ko thukraa kar paash passh kar diya)
> 
> (S/he broke my heart by refusing to accept it).
> 
> If so, then your sentence convey this meaning, correctly.



Yep, that's what I meant 



searcher123 said:


> The right was with your teacher  May be the root of پاش پاش is an Persian word, but Iranians don't use it at the present at all. I was not understood the meaning of *pāsh pāsh* before I read *Faylasoof* description!  We use پاشيدن instead of that.



Ah ha!  Good to know.  Thank you.


----------



## searcher123

panjabigator said:


> Yep, that's what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha!  Good to know.  Thank you.



And a missed note: پاشيدن is used for liquids in Persian. you should use پخش كردن (pakhsh kardan) or پخش و پلا كردن (pakhsh-o-palaa kardan) instead of that for solids.


----------



## omlick

> Yes, < pāsh pāsh > is used in the way you used in the two sentences. Just a small correction:

<usne mere dil ko ṭukṛ*e* kar *ke* pāsh pāsh kar dīyā> - <<ṭukṛ*e*>> would be used.


-------

is it टुकड़े because the "आ" is declined when followed by a करके, just asking a grammatical question here.

Thanks


----------



## Faylasoof

searcher123 said:


> The right was with your teacher  May be the root of پاش پاش is an Persian word, but Iranians don't use it at the present at all. I was not understood the meaning of *pāsh pāsh* before I read *Faylasoof* description!  We use پاشيدن instead of that.



Our Urdu پاش پاش  is derived from پاشيدن and _I think in Indo-Pak Farsi it was used_. I need to look up some references for this! I say _was_ because the Persian language now being studied in South Asia is not the "Indianised" Farsi of earlier generations but the same that is used in Iran where this doesn't exist.




omlick said:


> > Yes, < pāsh pāsh > is used in the way you used in the two sentences. Just a small correction:
> 
> <usne mere dil ko ṭukṛ*e* kar *ke* pāsh pāsh kar dīyā> - <<ṭukṛ*e*>> would be used.
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> is it टुकड़े because the "आ" is declined when followed by a करके, just asking a grammatical question here.
> 
> Thanks



Yes it is टुकड़े _TukRe _ but I think that is because we are talking about piece*s* i.e. plural anyway! The verb itself shows this:

 ٹكڑے كرنا  टुकड़ेकर्ना _TukRe karnaa =  _to break into pieces, smash, shatter etc.

... and in  टुकड़े करके  the same pluralised form is being used.


----------



## panjabigator

LordAeneas said:


> panjabigator, did you mean to say thukraanaa (ٹھکرانا) - Reject, like in the following?
> 
> اس نے میرے دل کو ٹھکرا کر پاش پاش کر دیا
> 
> (us nay mayray dil ko thukraa kar paash passh kar diya)
> 
> (S/he broke my heart by refusing to accept it).
> 
> If so, then your sentence convey this meaning, correctly.



Faylasoof, do you agree with my original sentence now?


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LordAeneas*
> panjabigator, did you mean to say thukraanaa (ٹھکرانا) - Reject, like in the following?
> 
> اس نے میرے دل کو ٹھکرا کر پاش پاش کر دیا
> 
> (us nay mayray dil ko thukraa kar paash passh kar diya)
> 
> (S/he broke my heart by refusing to accept it).
> 
> If so, then your sentence convey this meaning, correctly.
> 
> Faylasoof, do you agree with my original sentence now?


 Oh! I just realised that the orginal has ٹھکرانا _Thukraanaa_! So we are not talking about   ٹكڑے كرنا  टुकड़ेकर्ना_TukRe karnaa _!! Sorry, I made a mistake!

 Yes! The original makes perfect sense! By rejecting someone you are breaking their heart - _Thukraa_ ke _dil ko paash paash kar denaa_!

BTW, Omlick I wouldn't really go for this:

_usne mere dil ko ṭukṛ*e* kar *ke* pāsh pāsh kar dīyā_

_paash paash karnaa_ means to break into pieces so then you don't  need to say <ṭukṛ*e* kar *ke*>.


----------

